# bolens 1050



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I need a part. Looking for a bearing for the left rear wheel on my 1969 1050. looks like it is just a brass bushing. the tractor still rolls but the wheel wobbles. looking for a quick one winter is here and need to keep it going. I am going to try to over grease it to see if will help. going to need to plow in the morning it is snowing know . thankyou for any help I can get


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

kek
Did you try adjusting the axle end play? Most wobbly wheels on gear drive tube frames can be cured by tightening up the end play. If you're not sure how to do it, check the 1050 owner's manual posted here. It's near the end of the manual. All you need is a snap ring plier, and maybe two new cotter pins, and an adjustable wrench or channel locks. Don't over tighten the nuts but it's easier on the fingers if you use a pliers or wrench.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If the adjustment doesn't help, try Ray's they should have it.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried tightening it during the fall. It still feels alittle loose to me, Is there a web page for Ray's?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

kek
Here's a link to a thread here that lists a few places including Ray's
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5405


----------

